# Groupware und Ispconfig 3 - eure Empfehlungen/ Erfahrungen



## dirkschwarz (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir auf meinen Server eine Groupware installieren und habe dazu eine Frage.

Welche Groupware läuft problemlos mit Ispconfig 3? Ist Zarafa möglich - oder welche Software würdet Ihr sonst empfehlen?

Die verwendete Groupware sollte die Konfigurationen von Ispconfig nicht durcheinander bringen!

Zarafa, Zimbra, Kerio connect, B1gMail, Kolab....was meint Ihr?

Danke!


----------



## nowayback (10. Mai 2013)

Ich experimentiere seit ner Weile mit Sogo. Es ist jedoch gar nicht so einfach alles zusammenzubasteln, sodass es mit mäßigem oder geringen Aufwand zu warten ist. 

Evtl. reicht dir aber auch open-exchange. Das war vergleichsweise einfach einzubinden und lief ohne größere Schwierigkeiten.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## dirkschwarz (10. Mai 2013)

bin derzeit bei Tine 2.0 gelandet...SOGo war mir von der Konfiguration zu undurchsichtig.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Tine 2.0 und der Konfiguration unter ISPconfig 3?


----------



## planet_fox (19. Mai 2013)

egroupware ist auch nicht schlecht, aber es kommt drauf an was du genau brauchst oder willst.


----------



## darkness_08 (19. Mai 2013)

Hey,

ich verwende Tine2.0 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Nutze Tine20 mit Thunderbird (Linux+Windows) + Android.

Kontakte und Termine.

Wobei Tine primär zur Nutzung im Browser ausgelegt ist.

Gruß


----------



## Brainfood (20. Mai 2013)

The Horde Project

gefällt mir gut und hat Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync, also super zum syncen von Mobilen Geräten ...


----------



## ramsys (22. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die hier erwähnten Anwendungen (eGroupware, Tine20, Horde) vor einigen Jahren schon mal ausgiebig getestet und war eigentlich nicht sonderlich begeistert. Allerdings auch ohne wirkliche Alternative. Vielleicht hat sich in der Zwischenzeit ja einiges getan.

Hat jemad Erfahrung mit Zarafa?


----------

